
Chandrayaan 2 lander located on moon surface, trying to establish contact - alok-g
https://m.hindustantimes.com/india-news/chandrayaan-2-lander-located-on-moon-surface-trying-to-establish-communication-says-isro-chief-k-sivan/story-Mmamx1u4MUa7AMTEKoBjKP.html
======
markus_zhang
Hopefully they get some useful data and exp from this impact. I long for a new
era of space exploration.

